# Which 2015 Audi A3/S3 color are you gonna go with?



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

I am planning to get one in Brilliant Black with black leather interior.. :laugh:

Initially wanted to get the Scuba Blue, but ended up changing my mind for the black.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

would get Sepang Blue but seeing how that most likely won't be available, white gets the nod...with a black roof and the 'shadow look' the S3 will look sweet.

i woudln't mind one of the grey colours but we already have a gret car.

my top 3 colours if i had unlimited choice from Audi would be:

-Sepang Blue
-Panther Black
-Glacier White


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

We're getting Panther Black Crystal and Sepang Blue. Seeing as we now need to vote for color choices which aren't in the poll, I'm going with Samoa Orange. 

_Alu-optic exterior mirror housings and the sill strips catch the eye on the flanks of the four-door sedan. The rear bumper has been redesigned, and a subtle spoiler lip provides an aesthetic design feature at the top of the trunk lid. The rear lights predominantly employ LED technology. The platinum gray diffuser has an aluminum-look double bar and four ribs. It encloses the exhaust system’s four oval tailpipes with their chrome tips. Among the twelve paint finishes are the exclusive Panther black and Sepang blue. S3 badges adorn the rear and the front._

http://audiusanews.com/pressrelease...uces-technologically-advanced-2015-audi-a3-s3

Really, though... they're probably giving me no option but to go with Sepang Blue. My fallback is another ho-hum grey, so Daytona Grey would address that need well. I don't want 20 years of grey cars, though. 

While that's believed to be a fairly solid guess at the list of colors for the US market, don't be surprised if we see a swap of one or two colors. Hopefully we'll know soon.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Also, expect Sepang Blue and Panther Black to be $1,000 upgrades, not $500 upgrades. Expecting otherwise would run afoul of their current pricing structure on other models.


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

I just saw my first Volcanic Red Metallic on an A4 2013, and I cannot get it out of my head, is it too bold for me, or just super unique and cool, nothing else like it on the road, too bad not offered on the A3. I do not get the volcanic name in it, rather the color reminds me of the sun right when it is setting where it is changing colors with orange and red.

Anyhoo, I have never owned an Audi, and for whatever reason I think they make they best Silver out there, and I have never owned a silver car, I know boring, but Audi=silver, just like Ferrari=red, IMO. Not going to vote until I actually see this beast hopefully next week....seeing colors online is completely not like seeing colors in real life, like that VRM I mentioned, it looks red online, but see it in real life looks completely different.

BTW where are the "free" colors listed. I thought there is red/white/black, nothing wrong with those and you save some duckets.

B.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

BrutusA3 said:


> BTW where are the "free" colors listed. I thought there is red/white/black, nothing wrong with those and you save some duckets.


Brilliant Black, Brilliant Red, Ibis White.

... and we may not even get Ibis White. Canada doesn't, at least. Britain gets Amalfi White at no charge, which I surmise must be roughly similar to Ibis White.

Anything metallic or pearlescent is an upgrade, and "crystal effect" colors are upgrades even beyond that.

Ice Silver? Upgrade.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Dan Halen said:


> We're getting Panther Black Crystal and Sepang Blue.


I wouldn't be surprised if that is a typo on Audi's part and it will be Estoril Blue. Both Estoril Blue and Panther Black are Xirallic paints and are typically paired together in Audi's offerings. Xirallic Link.

As for me it comes down to three choices in no particular order though this depends on how much exclusive will cost. 

Aventurin Orange
Turquoise Mica
Emerald Green Pearl


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

qtroCUB said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if that is a typo on Audi's part and it will be Estoril Blue. Both Estoril Blue and Panther Black are Xirallic paints and are typically paired together in Audi's offerings. Xirallic Link.
> 
> As for me it comes down to three choices in no particular order though this depends on how much exclusive will cost.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I wrote it off as a mistake at first as well. Estoril Blue is a nice color in its own right, but it's not for me. Interesting link, though; thanks for sharing.

With them putting a Sepang Blue example on the stage in Vegas this week, I'm sort of looking toward that as confirmation of the statement in the press release. This car _needs_ an exclusive color in the standard offerings, and I think Sepang Blue would apply more than Estoril Blue.

I wanted Samoa Orange so badly for the longest time. Still do, sort of- but I've tempered my expectations a bit, and I'm getting over it. The ballooning lead time at Györ doesn't speak well for Exclusive availability, IMO, and I'm not waiting on it. If you're able to wait who knows how long, OMG that Turquoise Mica...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> We're getting Panther Black Crystal and Sepang Blue. Seeing as we now need to vote for color choices which aren't in the poll, I'm going with Samoa Orange.


I don't have any specific info on paint colors, but if you want some more Samoa pics to drool over, I just published a drive story on the Samoa Orange TT over at Kilometer Magazine: http://www.kilometermagazine.com/features/driven-2013-audi-tt-s-line-competition/

There's a small gallery of pics attached.

Right now my thoughts would lean toward Sepang, with Samoa as a close second. I drove a Sepang R8 V10 a couple of years ago, and haven't gotten over the color since. I do really love Samoa too, though. Right behind those is Daytona, but if we get Suzuka Grey that'll just screw everything up. 

-Tim


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I don't have any specific info on paint colors, but if you want some more Samoa pics to drool over, I just published a drive story on the Samoa Orange TT over at Kilometer Magazine: http://www.kilometermagazine.com/features/driven-2013-audi-tt-s-line-competition/
> 
> There's a small gallery of pics attached.
> 
> ...


Dammit, Tim! :laugh:

Suzuka? They should refund part of the purchase price for not having to paint the car, as it's clearly just primer.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> If you're able to wait who knows how long, OMG that Turquoise Mica...


Yeah - that color is sharp (in my eye anyway), but no way I'd pay a gazillion extra for it. I have a hard enough time stomaching the extra $500 to get something not black, white or red. I might take red just in protest.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I just can't do red. I wanted to like Misano Red in person, but it's just not happening. I'm much to anal-retentive to have a car with non-metallic paint. There's simply nothing better than a basic black car with intense depth and no marring, but that's _unobtanium_​. If I weren't so picky, maybe.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> Brilliant Black, Brilliant Red, Ibis White.
> 
> ... and we may not even get Ibis White. Canada doesn't, at least. Britain gets Amalfi White at no charge, which I surmise must be roughly similar to Ibis White.
> 
> ...


Canada gets Brilliant Black, Brilliant Red, Ibis White at no charge.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Daytona Grey Pearl for me.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

tekmo said:


> Canada gets Brilliant Black, Brilliant Red, Ibis White at no charge.


Ibis isn't in your configurator.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> Ibis isn't in your configurator.


That is weird. Order guide has it.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

That's what matters. :thumbup:

It didn't make sense that they'd exclude a no-cost white.


----------



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

Im pretty sure i am going with red. Im not usually a fan of red cars but it really looks good audis.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Which color is hidden under here? 










... no, not the RS7 in the foreground.


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

tekmo said:


> That is weird. Order guide has it.


Sweet, found it strange that Ibis White wasn't available.... That's $800 saved


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Am I the only one who think that the white paint color with the black roof-line don't look good at all together?


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

My colour choices are Misano Red or Sepang Blue (if available in Canada). Not sure too sure about white as my sister's incoming CLA is white. Sibling rivalry?:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> Which color is hidden under here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll post pics on Monday. 

-Tim


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Did anybody go to the Audi A3 event in Canada? I'd love to see some pics!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I'll post pics on Monday.
> 
> -Tim


I'll be surprised if it isn't Misano Red. The cars look new since they're in the factory shipping bags, but I suspect they just keep those around for transportation between shows. I bet those are the same cars that did LA in November.

If so, I spent a lot of time in that one. The VIN ended in -475. /geek

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenSaint (Jan 13, 2014)

Just ordered my 2015 S3 Sedan in Estoril Blue


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Monsoon Grey or Sepang Blue; would prefer Sepang but it might be a little too flashy.


----------



## rMBA13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Monsoon Grey is the way to go


----------



## Bozzimus (Sep 2, 2013)

Dan Halen said:


> OMG that Turquoise Mica...


Turquoise Mica = drool. That's a great color. Maybe I can get the paint code and we can mix some up and play with it.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Shiraz Red.

I have a thing for unique, you don't see that everyday colors.


----------

